# John Denver - Healing Time On Earth



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

"This is an extremely rare song. From what I know, it was only performed once, in Windstar Symposium in 1995 and never got published".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh that's fabulous meanderer... I have never heard that before..and what wonderful lyrics in story form 

..bless him....


----------



## Lara (Nov 29, 2017)

Lovely song. I've never heard it before. I wonder why it was only performed once? He was 54 when he died (born in 1943). Such a loss. I always had a slight feeling that I was uncool to like him and to not like hard rock. But it didn't stop me. I just didn't get that. Never did. Did anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

Healing Time on Earth  Lyrics

Let the mountains talk, let the river run
There is wisdom here, there is much to learn
There's much to know, much to understand
In this healing time all across the land

You have heard my songs, oh so many years
You have laughed with me, washed away my tears
You have shared my joy, you have felt my pain
In this healing time, walk with me again

Through these darker days on this narrow line
Help me find my way, help me see the signs
I am not afraid, I am not alone
You have taught me well, you have brought me home

Let the mountain speak, let the rivers run
As the world awakes to the rising sun
In each brand new day, in our own rebirth
In this healing time on our mother earth

Let the mountains talk, let the rivers run
There is wisdom here, there's so much to learn
In each brand new day, in our own rebirth
In this healing time for our mother earth

In each brand new day, in our own rebirth
In this healing time, here on mother earth


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

*The 5 most underrated John Denver songs*






"John Denver was a superstar in the 1970s who faded from the public view a bit in the 1980s as his "act" became passé—and "modern" America evolved into something unrecognizable. But we can never forget his mop-top hair, his granny glasses or his amazing songwriting that took us all to high (and low) places".

"Here are five John Denver songs that are underrated, which could just mean they shouldn't be forgotten even if they were huge at the time they were released. These songs are presented in no specific order, either, but you may choose to rank them yourself. So, enjoy, even if you would pick different songs".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2017)

oooh No...not for a minute do I think* Calypso* or* Leaving on a Jet plane* are underrated...in fact I thought they were his masterpieces..

My very favourite JD song is Calypso ( his salute to Jacques Cousteau ...followed by the enchantingly  beautiful ''The flower that shattered the Stone''..







Lara .. I never liked Heavy rock music, so I felt quite at home enjoying John Denver and country and folk  music in general..I was quite the little flower child in my teens


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you Meanderer, never heard that and I am a big John Denver fan, very touching. :sentimental:


----------



## oldman (Nov 29, 2017)

Lara said:


> Lovely song. I've never heard it before. I wonder why it was only performed once? He was 54 when he died (born in 1943). Such a loss. I always had a slight feeling that I was uncool to like him and to not like hard rock. But it didn't stop me. I just didn't get that. Never did. Did anyone else feel like that?



No, I like most genres. Country and folk are some of the oldest music this country has produced. Long before rock, pop, etc.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for that post Meanderer.  Good music.  ♫


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

Why Is John Denver’s Music in So Many Movies This Year?

“Music does bring people together,” John Denver once said. “It allows us to experience the same emotions.” A crop of this summer’s films proves his point — and does so via his voice. Free Fire, Alien: Covenant, Okja, and Logan Lucky all prominently feature Denver’s music (“Annie’s Song” in Free Fire and Okja, and “Take Me Home, Country Roads” in Alien: Covenant and Logan Lucky), and it seems that the trend is extending into the fall, with the upcoming Kingsman sequel featuring a take on “Take Me Home, Country Roads,” as well". 

"On a surface level, these aren’t films that ought to be connected; they span time and space and share precious little by way of plot or tone. But the fact that they all feature John Denver’s voice suggests some deeper commonality, and a closer look indicates that his music is, quite literally, the heart of the matter".


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2017)

Nothing like lots of music!   ♫  ♪  ♪  ♫   ♫   ♪  ♫


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 29, 2017)

Lara said:


> Lovely song. I've never heard it before. I wonder why it was only performed once? He was 54 when he died (born in 1943). Such a loss. I always had a slight feeling that I was uncool to like him and to not like hard rock. But it didn't stop me. I just didn't get that. Never did. Did anyone else feel like that?



All I know is that I lived in Aspen during the worst of his drunk driving. It wasn't safe to be anywhere near the streets when he closed his favorite bars, got in his car knee-walking drunk and drove away. He was too rich and powerful for the police to stop him, but he was a nightmare, a public menace.

I will never hear his songs without remembering him driving down the street, too drunk to walk, crashing into things on his way. I didn't mourn his death and I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> All I know is that I lived in Aspen during the worst of his drunk driving. It wasn't safe to be anywhere near the streets when he closed his favorite bars, got in his car knee-walking drunk and drove away. He was too rich and powerful for the police to stop him, but he was a nightmare, a public menace.
> 
> I will never hear his songs without remembering him driving down the street, too drunk to walk, crashing into things on his way. I didn't mourn his death and I wasn't the only one.



He was an imperfect man, who died a horrible death, twenty years ago.  I understand you are not a fan.  Thanks for your insight, Jane.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

John Denver - For You





I'm Sorry


----------



## oldman (Nov 29, 2017)

His drinking is what caused him to lose his pilot's license. He really should not have been flying that day.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 29, 2017)

oldman said:


> His drinking is what caused him to lose his pilot's license. He really should not have been flying that day.



Was he drunk-flying when he killed himself? The toxicology reports were never made public, as far as I knew.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

The cause of the accident was pilot error.  He was flying an experimental (in the sense that the previous owner had built it from a kit)  plane that he had owned for a few weeks.  Each wing held 16 gallons of fuel.  The switch to change tanks was behind the pilot's seat and required him to engage auto pilot, unbuckle, crawl behind seat and switch manually using vice grips.  

Both test pilots who checked it out had trouble when they switched tanks by reaching around the seat, causing their foot to hit the controls that sent the plane into a steep dive.  They were both high enough to recover.  When he did it he was flying too low, and hit the water. He chose not to top off both tanks with fuel, before his flight.  If he had done so, he would not have crashed.  It was never determined that alcohol was involved.  Please don't infer that.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 29, 2017)

Think there was no alcohol in his system when he crashed.

http://articles.latimes.com/1998/jun/23/news/mn-62708


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

John Denver - Rocky Mountain High (High Quality)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2017)

I never heard that lovely song. Some people thought he was too nerdy to like, but I loved most of his songs. (as well as hard rock and at least some of every genre.)

I never knew he was an alcoholic either, poor man but no- he should never have driven that state. Wish someone could have stopped him.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

This Old Guitar - John Denver


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2017)

[h=1]John Denver Plane Crash Inquiry Ends[/h]
June 23, 1998|From Associated Press

"An autopsy showed no signs of alcohol or drugs in Denver's body at the time of the plane crash off the California coast."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Nov 30, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Was he drunk-flying when he killed himself? The toxicology reports were never made public, as far as I knew.



No, he had no alcohol or drugs in his system at the time of the accident, but he also didn't have his pilot's license. He had lost his medical certification to fly due to the number of DUI reports on file. I was in Houston many years ago when a pilot crashed into the side of a barn outside the city, of course. The pilot had been drinking and was also without a pilot's license. Playing the "what if" game, what if he would have been in the airport's takeoff or landing corridor and would have struck a passenger jet? It would have been all over the news, yet because it was a single engine plane and only the pilot was killed, we never heard about it.

As another poster already wrote, each wing had its own fuel tank. For the pilot to switch tanks, he had to unbuckle his harness, turn half way around and flip the lever to switch the tanks. The mechanic even tried putting a pair of vice grips onto the lever, so that John did not have to be a contortionist to flip the lever. However, even this did not work for him. It had to be a frightening event knowing that you are about to hit the water in a nose down attitude. The plane that he was flying was also meant to be a glider, so why wasn't he able to glide the plane down? That's the mystery. Some pilots that know his plane, which was a Long E-Z, think that he must have been incapacitated, or severely distracted, most likely by having to turn around to switch gas tanks. 

Years, back, we used to hear about pilots that flew passenger planes flying under the influence and even flying inebriated. Depending on a person's size and how much he has consumed in alcohol, it could take several hours before the effects of alcohol leave the body's system. I made a habit never to drink or take any medication that contained certain chemicals, like Benadryl or an antihistamine, the night before I flew. That stuff really does impairs one's vision and thinking. John had none of that stuff in his system. He was a good guy from what I understand. I know that he was an environmentalist and wrote and sang a lot of songs about the earth.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2017)

Tenderly Calling - John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2017)

John Denver singing "A Song for All Lovers" to Mardy Murie


"John Denver visits Mardy Murie in her Wyoming home and sings the song he wrote for her and her husband Olas.  From the video "arctic dance: the Mardy Murie story" available from various sources...a wonderful documentary and a joy to watch. No copyright infringement intended, posted merely to spread the word and remind that the need continues".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2017)

Follow me - John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

John Denver live in Holland 1982


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2017)

jingle bells- JOHN DENVER


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2017)

"Christmas for Cowboys" by John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2017)

John Denver - The Children Of Bethlehem


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2017)

John Denver - The Blizzard "Unreleased Song"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2017)

Horses


----------



## deesierra (Dec 29, 2017)

Than you Meanderer for sharing all of his beautiful and heartfelt music. The lyrics of his songs touched many of us. I was and will always be a fan.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2017)

me too meanderer, some really lovely songs I'd not heard before


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)

John Denver - Wespering Jesse (1994)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2018)

John Denver with Tom Jones - Carolina In My Mind


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2018)

George Burns & John Denver live on TV - I Wish I Was Eighteen Again (1981)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2018)

The gift you are


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2018)

John Denver - Seasons Of The Heart:love_heart:





From the Apollo Victoria Theater in London, England we hear John Denver's composition while he plays the piano. This is excerpted from a concert entitled JOHN DENVER - HIS GUITAR AND HIS MUSIC. The date is October 26, 1982. John considered this song one of his best.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 10, 2018)

Always loved John  Denver. Still have a bunch of his songs. Was fortunately able to see him in person when he came to Portland to perform.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

John Denver How Can I Leave You Again

From his 1977 Australian concert


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2018)

John Denver - Wild Heart looking for Home/ Country Girl In Paris


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2018)

John Denver Mother Nature's Son


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2018)

If Ever - John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2018)

Gospel Changes - John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2018)

_Earth Day Every Day (Celebrate) by John Denver_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2018)

John Denver / The Wings That Fly Us Home [09/21/1993]


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2018)

I'd  rather listen to John Denver's  singing &  music  then what we have today....microphones  in their  faces  and  SCREAMING

the words.   But then,  I'm  ME !!


----------



## moosehead (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=perha...302c9483f9ac893b3fdb92e5d&cc=CA&setlang=en-US

Perhaps Love is a favourite of mine, sung By John Denver and Placido Domingo  along with Shanghai Breezes....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## toffee (Dec 2, 2018)

just love this man so much ;gentle soul -beautiful voice 'love the new song on vid ' hes voice is like a angel - 
 awful careless accident -xx R I P -my lovely x


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2018)

Doris Day - John Denver Special - 1974


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2018)

John Denver - Medley: Leaving On A Jet Plane/Goodbye Again (from The Wildlife Concert)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2018)

"Christmas for Cowboys" by John Denver from Album Rocky Mountain Christmas


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2018)

Some Days Are Diamonds


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

John Denver / Christmas in Aspen [12/19/1988] (Full)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2018)

John Denver - It's About Time


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Today is John Denver's birthday.If he was still with us he would be 75


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2019)

John Denver Birthday Tribute (This OId Guitar, Alternate Version)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't Close Your Eyes Tonight John Denver


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2019)

John Denver / Live in Omaha, Nebraska [07/03/1991]

John Denver / Live at the Heartland Heroes Victory Celebration in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2019)

John Denver - Back Home Again (from The Wildlife Concert)


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2019)

John Denver - Annie's Song (from The Wildlife Concert)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2019)

John Denver - For You (from The Wildlife Concert)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2019)

John Denver - Wild Montana Skies (from The Wildlife Concert)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2021)

John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders (Official Video from The Wildlife Concert)​


----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2022)

You Say The Battle Is Over (Live 1995)


----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2022)

A Song For All Lovers (Live 1995)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2022)

"Filmed during August and September of 1997, this was John's last work of art, a contribution to humanity to encourage us to look at the big picture of life, all of life.  It was finished after his passing by the production crew and narrated by Peter Coyote. It was released as part of the Nature series on PBS in 1998.   At the end, we hear John's home-studio recording of the song, 'Yellowstone (Coming Home)' , complete with three part harmonies in his own voice." 

1997/8 - John Denver - PBS Special, 'Let This Be A Voice'


----------

